# Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000



## August (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand shon irgendwelche erfahrungen mit der Twinpower FC hatte wollte mir die Rolle zulegen da meine Beiden capricorns 4000 er Baurheihe ihre Bügel nicht mehr umgeklappt bekommen hatte mir ein wenig mehr vorgestellt 

war wohl nichts mit Longlife Bügelfeder nach einem Jahr habe ich 2 sogenannte Longlife Bügelfedern gekillt also zum viel Angeln wollte ich jetzt auf die Twinpower umsteigen und Brauche mal ein Paar Erfahrungen 

mfg. August


----------



## August (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Das mag wohl sein Martin kann aber immer sein das jemand so ein teil neu hat und shon irgendwelche erfahrungen was verarbeitung usw angeht.

mfg. August


----------



## HEWAZA (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



August schrieb:


> Das mag wohl sein Martin kann aber immer sein das jemand so ein teil neu hat und shon irgendwelche erfahrungen was verarbeitung usw angeht.
> 
> mfg. August


 
Servus August,

carp-releaser hat sich die 4000FC zugelegt, kannst ihm ja mal ne Nachricht schreiben.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## August (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Vielen Dank HEWAZA wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen wie die Rolle sich verhält den ich suche eine zuverlässige Rolle die auch im winter bei kalten Temperaturen so einiges mitmacht

mit den Daiwas war ich bisher auch ganz gut zufrieden vor allem die einstellung der Bremse hat mich fasziniert beim Gummifischen mit 15 cm Kopytos habe ich die Bremse immer etwas fester eingestellt bis zum Biss und bei den Daiwas war nach einer kleinen einstellung die Bremse sofort passend eingestellt 

Da nun kein Händler in meiner Nähe die Rolle hat kann ich sie mir nicht ansehen und bin ein wenig auf eure erfahrung angewiesen

mfg. August


----------



## Leski (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Hi,
hab mir die Rolle vor kurzem zugelegt,ist echt ein Schmuckstück,fast zu schade zum fischen:q

Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen,läuft super ruhig und die Schnur läuft beim werfen super von der Rolle durch die neue Abwurfkante.Das Gehäuse sieht fast aus wie bei der Stella.Bei manchen Händlern bekommst diese Rolle für 200€.Hab echt lang und intensiv nach einer neuen Rolle geguckt,und hab mich letztendlich für die entschieden.A kleines Schmankerdl ist noch die Ersatzspule,die man z.b bei der Daiwa Infinity die ich mir zuerst zulegen wollte net dabeihat.
Noch ein Grund warum ich mich net für die Daiwa entschieden hab ist der Airball-Bügel.Bei der Daiwa ist der extra an den Bügel angesetzt und bei denen neueren Shimanos ist der komplette Bügel aus einem Stück,also kein einschneiden möglich.#6
Ach ja zwecks angucken hab zwei Bilder bei mir im Fotoalbum....


----------



## ~Michi~ (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir die Rolle vor kurzem zugelegt,ist echt ein Schmuckstück,fast zu schade zum fischen:q
> 
> Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen,läuft super ruhig und die Schnur läuft beim werfen super von der Rolle durch die neue Abwurfkante.Das Gehäuse sieht fast aus wie bei der Stella.Bei manchen Händlern bekommst diese Rolle für 200€.Hab echt lang und intensiv nach einer neuen Rolle geguckt,und hab mich letztendlich für die entschieden.A kleines Schmankerdl ist noch die Ersatzspule,die man z.b bei der Daiwa Infinity die ich mir zuerst zulegen wollte net dabeihat.
> ...



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen, bin mit meiner 4000er auch mehr als zufrieden und würd sie mir immer wieder kaufen!


----------



## August (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

vielen dank für die Infos he he hab sie mir jetzt Bestellt und hole die Rolle selber ab am Donnerstag  *Freu*

mal sehn ob ich sie gleich am Abholort am Möhnesee gleich anteste 

mfg. August


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Moin,

könnte einer der glücklichen Besitzer mal auf dem Rollenfuß nachschauen, was da für ein Herstellungsland draufsteht.

Ich hab jetzt von nem Laden gehört, wo da ominöserweise ein "Made in Japan"-Aufdruck drauf gewesen sein soll... |kopfkrat

Danke!


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Ich hab ne 3000er Stradic FC auf der steht "Made in Japan". Anscheinend ist das so bei den neuen FC Serien. Ob sie wirklich "Made in Japan" sind und die "Alte" Qualität haben???

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Da soll tatsächlich "Made in Japan" draufstehen.

Und das Getriebe is angebl. aus Messing (lt. Typ von nem Angelladen).

jetzt bin ich etwas sehr verwirrt... |bigeyes


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> steht da ausdrücklich "*Made* in Japan" - oder nicht nur "*Designed* in Japan" .... was dann einen (zusammen)Bau in China nicht ausschließen könnte...


 
Du verunsicherst mich jetzt total, hätte schwören können "Made", werde Nachmittag mal nachsehen.


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Da soll tatsächlich "Made in Japan" draufstehen.
> 
> Und das Getriebe is angebl. aus Messing (lt. Typ von nem Angelladen).
> 
> jetzt bin ich etwas sehr verwirrt... |bigeyes


 

Messing wäre natürlich Super! Muss ich sie Aufschrauben auch noch...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> steht da ausdrücklich "*Made* in Japan" - oder nicht nur "*Designed* in Japan" .... was dann einen (zusammen)Bau in China nicht ausschließen könnte...




Da steht definitiv *MADE* in Japan drauf!!!:q Mit eigenen Augen gesehen und begrabbelt!

Und der Händler, von dem ich erfahren habe, dass die Gute ein Messinggetriebe hat, war auch glaubwürdig!

Nächsten Monat ist die 5000er mir.:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Messing wäre natürlich Super! Muss ich sie Aufschrauben auch noch...



Versuch macht kluch! Bei der JP-TP kriegt man leider den Rotor nicht runter, da sitzt ein kleiner Stift, den man nur mit Spezialwerkzeug lösen kann.

Wär aber sehr interessant, wenn da mal jemand nachgucken könnte.

Bei Messinggetriebe und "Made in Japan" wären die Hauptkritikpunkte, die ich an der Rolle habe schon erledigt.

Kann jemand evtl. ein Foto von der Spulenaufnahme einstellen? Ist da ein Kugellager drauf?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> da weiß der Händler vermutlich mehr als die Shimanskis selbst....




Er hat den Shamoni Shamanen wohl auch nicht geglaubt und hätte seine 3000er SFC aufgeschraubt. Definitiv Messing!

Und wenn in der 3000er eins drin ist, dann wohl überall...#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Das war (wäre) dann aber ein genialer Coup (ala Schuss in beide Kniescheiben) der Shimano-Werbeabteilung.  :q #g
|jump:

Das hätte der wahre Shamoni-Shamane aber einfacher und genauer hinbekommen! :m

Das wird kein Messing komplett sein, sondern ein Messing Ritzel und ein besseres Aluminium-Großrad, wie in USA und der dortigen Werbung beschrieben.
Die dann noch offene Schwachstelle ist die Achse des Großrades (Kurbelanschraubpunkt), die ist nämlich wenn aus der gleichen Alu-Legierung mitgegossen ein bischen weich, und ist verziehbar wie Beispiele belegen.
Daiwa setzt dort (sicher ab Infinity) eine merklich stärkere separate Metallachse ein, was dem Großfischdriller so einiges bringt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Ich hatte die 4000er auch in der Hand beim DS-Angelshop in Flensburg.

Ich fand die auf jeden Fall null wackelig und Kurbelspiel gab's auch in keinster Weise. Was mich sehr wunderte, denn ich meine hier im Board nun schon von diversen Leuten gelesen zu haben, daß die FC wackelig sein soll... #c Kann das in keinster Weise bestätigen.

Optisch für mich momentan die schickste Rolle auf'm Markt (Geschmackssache).


----------



## worker_one (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Er hat den Shamoni Shamanen wohl auch nicht geglaubt und hätte seine 3000er SFC aufgeschraubt. Definitiv Messing!
> 
> Und wenn in der 3000er eins drin ist, dann wohl überall...#c



Ich habe die SFC auch, aber ich trau mich mit meinen 2 linken Händen da nicht so richtig ran, die nacktich zu machen...:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 4000er auch in der Hand beim DS-Angelshop in Flensburg.
> 
> Ich fand die auf jeden Fall null wackelig und Kurbelspiel gab's auch in keinster Weise. Was mich sehr wunderte, denn ich meine hier im Board nun schon von diversen Leuten gelesen zu haben, daß die FC wackelig sein soll... #c Kann das in keinster Weise bestätigen.
> 
> Optisch für mich momentan die schickste Rolle auf'm Markt (Geschmackssache).




Kai, genau das ist der Händler, den ich eben meinte!
Und genau da hab ich die 4000er auch in den Pfoten gehabt...

Wo die Rolle wackelig sein soll, weiss ich auch nicht!

JEDE Rolle muss doch bissel Spiel haben und kann nicht wie ein kompletter Klotz Alu in der Hand liegen.
Was stellen sich denn manche Leute vor?

Auch ne neue TP, Stella, Braziano und sogar ne olle Dogfight brauch Pflege. Wenn ich damit nen Planschetag in der Ostsee mache, dann sollte ich anschließend ne Reinigung vornehmen.
Salz und Sand kriegen nämlich irgendwann JEDES Getriebe kaputt. Und dann wackelt wirklich nix mehr an der Rolle, dann isse nämlich fest!!!


War mir aber klar, dass hier wieder irgendwas an der Rolle rumgenörgelt wird!:q
Genau wie bei der "Alten" mit dem ominösen Kurbelspiel!
Beim Fischen stört es gar kein kleines bißchen.
Außer wenn man ständig dran rum macht, die Spule festhält und am besten gegen an kurbelt!

Dazu fällt mir nur mein Lieblingsfilmzitat ein: "Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut." 

Verdammt, schon wieder mehr geschrieben, als ich eigentlich wollte!|uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wo die Rolle wackelig sein soll, weiss ich auch nicht!
> 
> JEDE Rolle muss doch bissel Spiel haben und kann nicht wie ein kompletter Klotz Alu in der Hand liegen.
> Was stellen sich denn manche Leute vor?



Ist klar, Dirk.

Da gibt's aber schon Unterschiede.

Vergleich 05er Japan-TP mit TP FB. Die FB ist an Kurbel und Spule eben sehr viel wackeliger. Für den Preis, den die Rolle mal gekostet hat finde ich das einfach nicht in Ordnung. Da bin ich ganz der Nörgler. möchte niemandem etwas absprechen, der mit seiner FB zufrieden ist. Ich wäre es eben nicht gewesen, da hätte ich mir lieber zwei Techniums für gekauft.

Und das ist eigentlich der Idealzustand - daß die Rolle "wie ein kompletter Klotz aus Alu in der Hand liegt". Je näher dran, desto besser.


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dein Posting sollten sich wirklich eineige "Dauernörgler" mal verinnerlichen#6#6


 


Endlich bringts mal einer aufn Punkt,hätt ich net besser ausdrücken können#6


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch! Bei der JP-TP kriegt man leider den Rotor nicht runter, da sitzt ein kleiner Stift, den man nur mit Spezialwerkzeug lösen kann.
> 
> Wär aber sehr interessant, wenn da mal jemand nachgucken könnte.
> 
> ...



Bei der TwinPower FC ? Nein, da ist kein Kugellager drauf. Du kennst ja die '05 TwinPower, so sieht das auf der FC nicht aus.
Die FC hat das einfache Zahnrad (nicht dieses große, das was man auf der Exage, Technium sonstwas kennt) dann ein paar Unterlegscheiben und ein Kunststoffgleitlager - fertig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist klar, Dirk.
> 
> Da gibt's aber schon Unterschiede.
> 
> ...



Yo, ich weiss, dass die FB Spiel hat!
Habe sie schliesslich im Einsatz...

Aber nach einigen guten Fischen und wirklich heftigen Einsätzen finde ich, dass sie kein Stück schlechter geworden ist.


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Also ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, am Rolenfuss steht SHIMANO JAPAN nix Made oder Designed. Die Spulenaufnahme hat kein extra Lager. Wackeln tut da überhaupt nix, die hat da am Kurbel Sechkant und an der Antriebsachse je 4 Spitze Nase die die Kurbel extra zentrieren und fixieren. Aufgeschraubt hab ich sie auf die schnelle nicht.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei der TwinPower FC ? Nein, da ist kein Kugellager drauf. Du kennst ja die '05 TwinPower, so sieht das auf der FC nicht aus.
> Die FC hat das einfache Zahnrad (nicht dieses große, das was man auf der Exage, Technium sonstwas kennt) dann ein paar Unterlegscheiben und ein Kunststoffgleitlager - fertig.




Diese pösen pösen Shamoni Shamanen aber auch schon wieder!!!|uhoh:

Bauen echt nur noch pilligen Mist!

Besser nix kaufen dies schläschten Rollen für tumbe deutsche Angler.

Am Pesten kaufe Daiwa Rolle tireckt inne Japanshoppp.
Die sint nähhhmlich unzerstörpar wie ter Termiator!!!#6


Oter aper noch um vihles vihles pesser: Kauffe oich Red Arc!!!


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da steht definitiv *MADE* in Japan drauf!!!:q Mit eigenen Augen gesehen und begrabbelt!
> 
> Und der Händler, von dem ich erfahren habe, dass die Gute ein Messinggetriebe hat, war auch glaubwürdig!
> 
> Nächsten Monat ist die 5000er mir.:vik:


 
Sieht man zwar nicht besonders, aber hier mal ein Bild


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber nach einigen guten Fischen und wirklich heftigen Einsätzen finde ich, dass sie kein Stück schlechter geworden ist.



Naja...   |rolleyes

*duckundweg* :q


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, am Rolenfuss steht SHIMANO JAPAN nix Made oder Designed. Die Spulenaufnahme hat kein extra Lager. Wackeln tut da überhaupt nix, die hat da am Kurbel Sechkant und an der Antriebsachse je 4 Spitze Nase die die Kurbel extra zentrieren und fixieren. Aufgeschraubt hab ich sie auf die schnelle nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA



Magst du mal auf den Karton gucken oder irgendwelche Zettel? Mit Glück steht da was drauf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Am Pesten kaufe Daiwa Rolle tireckt inne Japanshoppp.



Du hast es erfasst!!! :q:q:q (Kannst aber auch Shamoni nehmen.)


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Diese pösen pösen Shamoni Shamanen aber auch schon wieder!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Bauen echt nur noch pilligen Mist!
> 
> ...



?

Die neue '08 TwinPower (die aus Japan, die aussieht wie unsere FC) hat den ganzen Rotz auf der Achse, was bei unserer FC fehlt. Warum Shimano Europe da so am Ändern ist weiß der liebe Gott. Ich finde dass das große Verarschung ist. Es ist ja nicht das einzige was sie ändern.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Das ist das reinste Futter für uns bekennende "Euro-Rollen-Nörgler". :q

Wenn da nix von "Made" steht ist das wieder so eine Sache. Rein rechtlich dürften die auch "Shimano Australia" draufschreiben, wenn die Rolle in Malaysia gefertigt wurde. Das sagt nix aus. Aber ein genialer Verkaufstrick - daß ganz schlitzohrige Rollenendverbraucher lieber die origin. Japan-Shimanos fischen haben sie wohl inzwischen auch gemerkt. :q

Aber die sind eben so schlitzohrig - die fallen auf sowas auch nicht rein. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Die neue '08 TwinPower (die aus Japan, die aussieht wie unsere FC) hat den ganzen Rotz auf der Achse, was bei unserer FC fehlt. Warum Shimano Europe da so am Ändern ist weiß der liebe Gott. Ich finde dass das große Verarschung ist. Es ist ja nicht das einzige was sie ändern.




Ei, ist doch gut!#h

Wer sich die Rolle in Japan kaufen will und Rotz auf der Achse braucht, der soll das tun.:q

Ich werde sie mir hier kaufen und die Rolle dann im Mai in Norge auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden...:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Das hat wohl ein bißchen was mit Modellreihe zu tun. Biomaster/Technium-Twinpower-Aspire  vs. Fireblood-Stella.

Die jp. TP ist wohl näher an der Stella. Für ne vernünftige Funktion braucht man die Stella-Spule nicht, das ist einfach teuer. Wenn die FC so gut ist wie die FB und das zu dem Preis und ohne wackeln, dann ist doch alles chico oder nicht?


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber ein genialer Verkaufstrick - daß ganz schlitzohrige Rollenendverbraucher lieber die origin. Japan-Shimanos fischen haben sie wohl inzwischen auch gemerkt. :q


 
Dann sollen sie sie auch so bauen bei dem Euro-Preis. Shimano hat übrigens im Dez. um 10% erhöht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wer sich die Rolle in Japan kaufen will und Rotz auf der Achse braucht, der soll das tun.:q
> 
> Ich werde sie mir hier kaufen und die Rolle dann im Mai in Norge auf Herz und Nieren testen.
> 
> Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden...:q



Och Menno, Dirk. |rolleyes

Das ist kein Rotz, die gelagerte Spulenaufnahme ist einfach viel eleganter, dadurch minimiert sich das Spiel der Spule sehr sigifikant. Das lässt sich alles beim Testdrehen im Laden garnicht so gut feststellen.

Das ist keine Frage von Geschmack, sondern von Besser und Schlechter.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das hat wohl ein bißchen was mit Modellreihe zu tun. Biomaster/Technium-Twinpower-Aspire  vs. Fireblood-Stella.
> 
> *Die jp. TP ist wohl näher an der Stella.* Für ne vernünftige Funktion braucht man die Stella-Spule nicht, das ist einfach teuer. Wenn die FC so gut ist wie die FB und das zu dem Preis und ohne wackeln, dann ist doch alles chico oder nicht?



Jop die alte '05 TwinPower war es auf jeden Fall. Da passte die Spule der Stella FB drauf. Der Lauf war sehr ähnlich, im Trockenen war die Stella ein Ticken besser. Jedoch war die TwinPower neu und war noch keinen Millimeter eingelaufen. 




			
				WW schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Rotz, die gelagerte Spulenaufnahme ist einfach viel eleganter, dadurch minimiert sich das Spiel der Spule sehr sigifikant. Das lässt sich alles beim Testdrehen im Laden garnicht so gut feststellen.



Ja, gerade wenn man seitlich an der Spule vorsichitg wackelt merkt man sowas. Mir solls egal sein, ich kaufe keine Rolle mit Rotor, leider sind die Ohne Rotor hier auch nicht gerade super gesäät und wenn stimmt was am Preis nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> am Rolenfuss steht SHIMANO JAPAN nix Made oder Designed.


Das ist echt tricky, ganz ohne "Made" drin/dran. 



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Wackeln tut da überhaupt nix, die hat *da am Kurbel Sechkant* und an der Antriebsachse je 4 Spitze Nase die die Kurbel extra zentrieren und fixieren.


Ups, sicher? |bigeyes nicht Vierkant?
Shimano goes sich self untreu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mir solls egal sein, ich kaufe keine Rolle mit Rotor, leider sind die Ohne Rotor hier auch nicht gerade super gesäät und wenn stimmt was am Preis nicht so wirklich.


Das ist doch auch nichts #d, da rotiert dauernd die ganze Schnur mit auf deiner "Rotationsgarnspule", und wird durch die Rotation rumgewalkt. Da altert die gleich 2mal so schnell! :m :q


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch nichts #d, da rotiert dauernd die ganze Schnur mit auf deiner "Rotationsgarnspule", und wird durch die Rotation rumgewalkt. Da altert die gleich 2mal so schnell! :m :q



Ach.. wenn die Lager auf sind, kommen 2 neue rein und gut ist.


----------



## worker_one (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Magst du mal auf den Karton gucken oder irgendwelche Zettel? Mit Glück steht da was drauf.



Auf dem Karton meiner 3000SFC steht "MADE in JAPAN"!!!!
Aber vielleicht ja nur der Karton made in Japan...#t|supergri


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Auf meiner TP-FC steht am Rollenfuß Shimano Japan,
auch wenns so ist das sie in japan hergestellt ist,wird es vermutlich net die einzige Role von Shimano aus Japan sein,gibt es eigentlich noch Aktuelle aus anderen Ländern???#d

Und wo seht ihr das Problem wenn eine Rolle in Japan oda so hergestellt wird,die müssen sich trotzdem an die Standards von Shimano halten, und verbauen kein anderes Material als wie beschrieben.
Zum weiteren wegen dem Getriebe das angeblich nicht aus gegossenem Zink sein sollte,ich glaube nicht das sich eine Firma wie Shimano es erlauben bzw. leisten könnte falsche Beschreibungen auszugeben bzw. zu betrügen.....!|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Naja, dann glaub mal ruhig weiter. |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Auf meiner TP-FC steht am Rollenfuß Shimano Japan,
> auch wenns so ist das sie in japan hergestellt ist,wird es vermutlich net die einzige Role von Shimano aus Japan sein,gibt es eigentlich noch Aktuelle aus anderen Ländern???#d
> 
> Und wo seht ihr das Problem wenn eine Rolle in Japan oda so hergestellt wird,die müssen sich trotzdem an die Standards von Shimano halten, und verbauen kein anderes Material als wie beschrieben.
> Zum weiteren wegen dem Getriebe das angeblich nicht aus gegossenem Zink sein sollte,ich glaube nicht das sich eine Firma wie Shimano es erlauben bzw. leisten könnte falsche Beschreibungen auszugeben bzw. zu betrügen.....!|kopfkrat





Hey Tobi,

du hast da glaube was falsch verstanden...:m

Wenn in Japan gebaut, dann gut!

Wenn in Korea oder nem anderen Billigkopierland gebaut, dann nix gut!

Wenn Getriebe aus Messing, dann gut!

Wenn Getriebe aus Zink, dann nix gut, weil Zink ein sog. Opfermetal ist und sich in Wohlgefallen auflöst, wenn es mit Salzwasser und edleren Metallen wie z.B. Alu in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> auch wenns so ist das sie in japan hergestellt ist,wird es vermutlich net die einzige Role von Shimano aus Japan sein,gibt es eigentlich noch Aktuelle aus anderen Ländern???#d



Fast alles was hier vertrieben wird an Shimano-Rollen ist NICHT Made in Japan, allenfalls bei Topmodellen wie Stella und co bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Und ja, die Qualität ist bei echten Japanrollen oft wesentlich besser, kommt auf's Modell an.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Äh Dirk...
Du weißt aus was Messing besteht?

Ich selbst hatte auch noch mit keiner "Malayen-Shimano" Probleme.


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Tobi,
> 
> du hast da glaube was falsch verstanden...:m
> 
> ...



Aha ich hätt dacht dieses Zink ist besser als Messing,wobei natürlich Messing härter ist da Messing aus Zink und Kupfer besteht|kopfkrat


----------



## angelpfeife (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



> Zum weiteren wegen dem Getriebe das angeblich nicht aus gegossenem Zink sein sollte,ich glaube nicht das sich eine Firma wie Shimano es erlauben bzw. leisten könnte falsche Beschreibungen auszugeben bzw. zu betrügen.....!|kopfkrat]



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... Auf dem Karton meiner superbaitrunner xte-a wurde irgendetwas vom Händler herausgestrichen. ich glaub es war der 2 geschwindigkeits Spulenhub bin mir aber da nicht sicher. Warum schreibt shimano was falsches auf den Karton? Sind die wirklich so dumm oder tun die nur so...|krach:


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Einmal bitte die TP FC zerlegen und eine Materialprobe analysieren lassen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... Auf dem Karton meiner superbaitrunner xte-a wurde irgendetwas vom Händler herausgestrichen. ich glaub es war der 2 geschwindigkeits Spulenhub bin mir aber da nicht sicher. Warum schreibt shimano was falsches auf den Karton? Sind die wirklich so dumm oder tun die nur so...|krach:



Sowas kommt öfter vor als Du denkst, der Händler bekommt dann ein Schreiben mit der Bitte um Korrektur.

Die Rollen kommen aus Malaysia oder Japan (bei Shimano), der Karton wird irgendwoanders hergestellt, an die Produktionsstätte geschickt, dort wird das Gelumpse verpackt und ausgeliefert, glaub mal ja nicht, daß der Karton Deiner Shimano aus Japan kommt  Vermutlich irgendwo aus Bulgarien oder Rumänien etc. eventuell gar aus China... 

Auf dem Weg und den Verschiedenen Sprachen und teilweise sogar verschiedenen Schriftzeichen kann da nen ganze Menge schiefgehen...

Sowas passiert bei globalisierten Märkten...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Äh Dirk...
> Du weißt aus was Messing besteht?
> 
> Ich selbst hatte auch noch mit keiner "Malayen-Shimano" Probleme.




Na ja, aus Kupfer und Zink!

Aber aus einer Legierung blüht das Zink meines Wissens nicht so schnell aus...

Ist allerdings auch nur gesundes Halbwissen!#t

Ich halte es deshalb für haltbarer in Rollengetrieben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Eben Dirk, "Halbwissen" 

Solange keiner weiß was die Shamoni Shamanen da zusammengemixt haben würde ich es nicht als "schlecht" abtun #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber aus einer Legierung blüht das Zink meines Wissens nicht so schnell aus...


richtig, nämlich gar nicht. 
Die Zinkatome wandern in das Kupfergitter und sind praktisch weg, deswegen aber nur ~30% Zink. 
Eine Metalllegierung ist aber nun ein sehr feines Beispiel, dass das Ergebnis mehr ist als die Summe der Einzelteile (pure Metalle), so ist Messing eben dem puren Zink und dem puren Kupfer haushoch überlegen und hat Eigenschaften, die die Einzelmetalle eben nicht haben. Es gibt sogar Marinemessing - Deltametall, was sich ideal wegen Salzwasserkorrosionsfestigkeit eignet. Aber Messing ist nicht einfach herzustellen, von wegen einfach zusammen einschmelzen. Außerdem enthält es immer viel Kupfer und das wird immer teurer. Es gibt nicht ein Messing oder DAS Messing.
Shimano spricht bei seinen besseren Rollen und besseren Beschreibungen im Ausland von "gehärtetem Messing". Das ist zwar metallurgisch im Sinne der Stahlhärtung wieder Bockmist, aber man kann die Legierungen weiter mit Zinn, Aluminium, Nickel, Blei oder Eisen tunen. Ein guter Messingbäcker gibt seine Rezepte aber sicher NICHT preis. Bisher waren in den gängigen Rollen sehr gute Messingritzel drin. Ob in meine alten Ambidex, den Sigma, den Daiwas, den Shimanos oder jetzt den Arcs oder ner aktuellen JP-Twinpower, das hält schon richtig was aus und ist bei hinreichender Pflege unkaputtbar.


----------



## marcel1811 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Hatte die FC auch schon in der Hand bei meinem Dealer was mich total verwundert hat #cwar das die 

2500er Made in Malaisya

und die 

3000er Made in Japan

andere Rollen größen waren nicht da zum vergleichen


----------



## August (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Also Leute als wenns nicht wichtigeres gäbe als Zink oder Messing 

das wichtigste ist doch das Die Rolle am Ende hält und man lange an Ihr Spaß hat ich bin nicht jemand der gleich wieder losrennt und sich etwas neu kauft nur weil es das gibt im Vordergrund sthet für mich Immernoch 

1. Wie Zuverlässig ist die Rolle unter Realen Bedingungen (Bei Kälte extremer Hitze usw.)
2. Wie Verhält sich die Bremse im Drill muss ich 2-3 Umdrehungen an der einstellung machen bevor sich etwas an der Bremse tut oder reicht schon eine Viertel Drehung.
3. Wie lange hält die Bügerückholfeder oder was auch immer meiner Ständigen Spnnfischerei Stand
4. Wie ist es mit der Wartung kann man da selber Fetten oder nicht ( Seit Jahren Benutze ich das Feine Molykote Fett in meinen Rollen und sie laufen alle wie ein Uhrwerk Damit)
5. Das Gewicht der Rolle ob man damit auch nen Ganzen tag am Wasser aushält ( nun ja meine Alten Rollen haben bis zu 400 Gramm und damit gings auch.

also ist mir ziemlich egal was drin ist und wie es da drin ist ob die Rolle aus china oder Germany kommt hauptsache man hat Lange Spaß mit ihr und sie lässt einen nicht im Stich beim nächsten kapitalen Fisch.

nur mal so nebenbei man kanns auch mit der Technik Übertreiben Früher gab es Rollen von DAM die tuns noch heute waren zwar teuer aber Robuste Technik und ganz Ohne den Ganzen Technischen Schnickschnack nur mal nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



marcel1811 schrieb:


> Hatte die FC auch schon in der Hand bei meinem Dealer was mich total verwundert hat #cwar das die
> 
> 2500er Made in Malaisya
> 
> ...


 
Öhm, verstehe das nicht ganz was du meinst?

Aber es ist klar das, wenn dort FC drauf steht das ganze die Abgespeckte Version ist das sie in Japan einfach nur Twinpower 08 heißt.

Oder meinst du nun das die 2500er Made in Malaisya war und die 3000er Made in Japan|kopfkrat

mfg Flo


----------



## marcel1811 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oder meinst du nun das die 2500er Made in Malaisya war und die 3000er Made in Japan|kopfkrat
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Ja das meinte ich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Kann ich mir nicht erklären, da die 3000er Größe hier einfach nur eine 2500er Größe mit größerer Spule und Kurbel ist....

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, Du schreibst ja selbst, dass ein guter "Messingkocher" sein Rezept nicht preis girbt - warum sollte er dann sein "Zinkrezept" offenlegen..... Es gibt wahrscheinlich mindestens soviele Zink- wie Messinglegierungen... und warum sollte da nicht eine darunter sein, die der vorher verwendeten Messinglegierung überlegen ist?????


Weil das dann als Bronze, Tombak, Neusilber, .... oder Messing(legierungen) bezeichnet und gehandelt wird! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Zinklegierungen, und die haben ein klares System und Namen. ZAMAK z.B., könnte sogar passen, wird für schnelle billige umgangssprachlich "Zinkdruckgüsse" verwendet wie eben Modelle, weil sehr schnell spritzbar. Das ist dann aber auch eine Legierung von: Zink+Aluminium+Magnesium+Kupfer, nur eben viel Zink und wenig Kupfer.

Zwischen Metallen und Legierungen besteht schon ein großer Unterschied, sogar ein sehr großer, denn praktisch lassen sich keine Metalle verarbeiten, es sind immer Metalllegierungen. Sehr viele sind bekannt und genormt, werden nur leicht durch weitere Zutaten im 1%-Bereich getuned. Hier mal eine kleine Liste, hab mich auch mal an der englischen Übersetzung probiert - wegen der overseas studies , das meiste kam hier aus Zentraleuropa, einige wenige Japaner-Schmucklegierungen sind auch niedlich und teuer. An dem Krams wird seit mindestens 50000 Jahren experimentiert und die Grundzüge sind lange bekannt, was die alten 11 Metalle und darunter Kupfer, Zinn und Zink betrifft.

de  Metall            = en  metal
de  Halbmetall        = en  metalloid 
-----------------------------------------
de  Kupfer            = en  copper
de  Zink              = en  zinc
de  Zinn              = en  tin
de  Nickel            = en  nickel
de  Chrom             = en  chromium
de  Eisen             = en  iron
de  Blei              = en  lead
de  Titan             = en  titanium 
de  Aluminium         = en  aluminium
de  Gallium           = en  gallium
de  Arsen             = en  arsenic
de  Silizium          = en  silicium
de  Selen             = en  selenium
de  Kohlenstoff       = en  carbon

de  Legierung         = en  alloy 
-----------------------------------------
de  Messing           = en  brass 
de  Bronze            = en  bronze
de  Bleibronze        = en  lead bronze
de  Rotmessing        = en  red brass
de  Tombak            = en  tombac 
de  grauer-Tombak     = en  cock metal 
de  Neusilber         = en  alpaca,nickel silver
de  Konstantan        = en  constantan
de  Kupfer-Konstantan = en  copper-constantan
de  Berylliumkupfer   = en  beryllium copper
de  Gelbmessing       = en  ?
de  Glockenbronze     = en  ?
de  Elektron          = en  ?
de  Hydronalium       = en  ?
de  Silumin           = en  ?
de  Isabellin         = en  ?
de  Duran-tll         = en  ?
de  Shakudo (jp)      = en  
de  Shibuishi (jp)    = en  
de  Duraluminium      = en  duralumin
de  Stahl             = en  steel
de  Gusseisen         = en  casting,cast iron  
de  Invar             = en  Invar
de  Kovar             = en  Kovar
de  Hartblei          = en  hard lead
de  Germaniabronze    = en  ?
de  Titanzink         = en  ?
de  Superloy          = en  ?
de  Zamak             = en  pot metal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Nö, das ist die Nachbarfraktion. Ich bin sozusagen vom "Technischen Geheimdienst".  :vik:
Ich bin aber mit einem Patenonkel aufgewachsen, der Flugzeugbauwerkzeugmacher bei Fokker/Airbus war, sozusagen mit der Muttermilch alles aufgesogen. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Weil Zink eben durch die Bank weg die Sprödigkeit erhöht, z.B. bei der Legierung "Muschelgold", wo 53% Zink schon zuviel sind und die guten Eigenschaften des 47% Kupfers verderben. Mit Zink, Zinn und Kupfer wurde doch seit Urzeiten sehr viel experimentiert, es gibt viele nette Verbindungen und am meisten für Schmuck und Zierrat, aber wenig für belastbare Getriebe. Aluminium wurde erst sehr spät entdeckt, aber auch das läßt sich rein nicht gebrauchen. 
Ich kann auch nicht ausschließen, das es irgendetwas an Legierung mit Zink für Getriebe gibt, und in der Tat hatte ich das auch schon (Billigstrollen), aber wenn brauchbar ist Zink in der Minderheit wie eben die ~30% beim Messing (das ist sehr optimaler "Getriebezink" in Paarung mit Kupfer bezüglich Elastizität und Selbstschmiereffekt bei recht großer Härte), oder man legiert alles mögliche mit Kupfer. Kupferanteil ist für Getriebe wegen seines Selbstschmiereffektes eben das ideale, wobei sich das Kupferige dabei nicht gleich zerstört.
Die Verarbeitung einiger Zinkbasislegierungen für die Produktion ist schon ideal, aber nicht die Haltbarkeit bei der brecherischen Angelrollenkurbelei. 

Rechne mal die Hebelkraft, die an dem Ritzel der Stationärrolle übertragen werden muss, wenn man mit einigen kg entsprechender Kraft einkurbelt und das über diesen kaum 0,5cm langen Hebel des Ritzels übertragen wird. Bei ca. 4cm Radius des Rollenrotors und etwa 8cm des Kurbelarms gibt das ganz schöne Hebelübersetzungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

So wie bisher berichtet haben sie das Ritzel fein aus MS gelassen, und das ist auch gut und notwendig so. :m
Am Großrad können sie natürlich experimentieren, da ist der Hebel viel länger und demzufolge ist die übertragene Hebelkraft in der Kette kleiner, etwa 4-5mal, braucht man nur die Durchmesser bzw. Halbmesser miteinander in Beziehung setzen. Dort wurden schon öfter verschiedene Legierungen ausprobiert, jede Rollentype die man aufmacht, schaut auch leicht anders aus. Wie gut das dort verwendete Material ist und inwiefern sich das von dem sonstigen Worldwide-Twinpower Großradmaterial (cold forged aluminum drive gear) unterscheidet, werden wir ja bald wissen, zumindest im Endeffekt. :m

Ich hätte auch lieber das "Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement" als irgendein halbgares Experiment, aber vlt. ist genau das als ein Übersetzungsfehler passiert? Spätestens wenn jemand die TP-FC-DE neben einer neunen TP-JP oder -US mal zerlegt werden wir es genauer wissen. 
Bis dahin: Wundertüte und Große Spannung! :m


----------



## ~Michi~ (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Ich find das echt lustig wie man auf so hohem Niveau meckern kann. Bei meiner nächsten Rolle werde ich natürlich nach Japan fahren damit ich mir sicher sein kann das diese auch wirklich von dort kommt weil es können ja auch falsche Angaben gemacht werden :g. Natürlich werde ich die neu Rolle auch gleich im Labor untersuchen lassen damit ich auch wirklich weiss was da so drinne steckt :m.

Mal ehrlich die TP FC ist wirklich mehr als eine gute Rolle ich konnte bisher nichts feststellen was mich irgendwie gestört hätte. Klar kann man über die Lebensdauer noch nichts sagen das geht erst wenn man die Rolle ne längere Zeit in Gebrauch hat und diese verschiedene Szenarien durchgemacht hat. Aber ich kann mir auch nen Benz kaufen ab Werk und stelle dann nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten fest das das Ding am Arsch ist. Und ich denke es wird sogar schon defekte Stella Rollen und Daiwa Rollen gegeben haben #6.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das hier nicht mehr als reine Spekulation da keiner von den Zink Experten sagen kann woraus die Rolle nun wirklich besteht. Ich denke nicht das Shimano Rollen baut die sich im Einsatz am Wasser selbst auflösen :q.

Also abwarten was die Zeit bringt und nicht gleich immer alles tot Diskutieren ich kann die TP FC wirklich nur empfehlen #6.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Shimano Rollen baut die sich im Einsatz am Wasser selbst auflösen :q.


Das ist doch die entscheidende Frage, wahr oder falsch? |kopfkrat #c

Es gibt jedenfalls mindestens einige Leute, die das gar nicht schlecht finden würden, und die bei der Steuerung von solchen Dingen auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben, das in Abrede zu stellen wäre töricht. 
Natürlich darf so ein Röllchen nicht zu schnell ausfallen, aber so nach eben 2 Jahren wäre es fein, wenn Du eine neue Rolle kaufen müßtest und der Händler Dir zu deiner alten sagen könnte bzw. dürfte: |znaika: 
"Durch viel Benutzung vollkommen aufgerieben, da brauchen sie dringend ne neue und vlt. doch eher eine Klasse besser bei ihrer intensiven Benutzung, hier die Aspire FC für 399 ist gerade im Angebot ..." :m 
:q


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@Det
Den letzen Gedankengang kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
Eben Industriedenken, kein Manufakturdenken.
Das mit dem Aspire Nachfolger wäre gut, dann geht die jetzige in den Blowout.
Gut ich hab zwar keine sinnvolle Verwendung, aber haben ist besser als brauchen!



@Martin

Zitierst Du dich jetzt selbst?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Ich muss ja ordentlich auf Shamoni rumhacken! |splat2:#y

Vlt. bekommen die dann auch wieder richtig schöne und gute Rollen hin, so wie früher, denn können können sie das ja, haben sie ja bewiesen. 
Und so arg teuer muss das auch nicht sein, wenn man wieder Marktanteile dazugewinnen muss. 

Im Zeiten von DER Wirtschaftskrise, Konsumankurbelung aller Orten, sinkenden Dividenden und viel Bedröhnungskonsum würde ich mich als Shimano-Aktionär  ## jedenfalls sehr sehr drüber freuen, wenn die Entwickler genau sowas optimal hinbekommen, schick und eine Zeit gut funktionierend, dann aber laut aufschreiend nach Ersatz, das wäre optimal für den Umsatz und die Gewinne! #6 #6  
Wer das nicht sieht, glaubt wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ... 

Da sie aber schon einen (partiellen) Rückzieher mit dem "Zinkgetriebe" gemacht haben, sozusagen erstmal auf den Busch geklopft und dann "ätsche-bätsch, ist ja gar nicht so schlimm!", wird die perfekte Ausführung dieses Konzeptes und Planes noch 1-2 Rollengenerationen dauern. Aber kommen muß das einfach ... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> enn ich aktuell Verwendung hätte - allerdings sind da auch noch 3 TP FAs im Bestand.....


Siehste, bestes Beispiel, du unkonsumierender Shamoni-Nicht-Neukäufer! |bla:
Wie kannst Du dich unterstehen deine FAs solange zu benutzen, nichtmal die FB mitgenommen, was soll da aus dem glorreichen Shimanski-Unternehmen denn werden ... :g

:q


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@Martin

Hat Det Zinkallergie oder Zinkmangel?

@Det

Das ist es!

Was solides für den ehemaligen Normalpreis der Twinpower F (Ja ich weiß das nervt).
Und wo sind wir da bei der Aspire für den Moritz Preis. Alles Roger!! Andere Preise von 350 oder 400 Taler sind natürlich bekloppt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Zur Aspire FA 4000 (inkl. 1 Zusatzspule) für eben über 200 EUR kann man schon #6 sagen, zumal ich mir die auch genau angeschaut habe und die direkt einsetzen würde (wenn ich sie bräuchte), sehr runde Sache für die M-Spinnerei. 
Gehört ja eher in den anderen Thread. 

Und kaputt gemacht hat die noch keiner bisher, selbst der Jonas bisher nicht ...


----------



## August (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

So Leute es ist soweit heute hole ich das gute Stück ab wird gut auf meine gestern eworbene Ehmanns Aircut Spin Passen  werde sie vieleicht auch schon heute gleich am Wasser antesten und euch Bericht erstatten.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es gibt jedenfalls mindestens einige Leute, die das gar nicht schlecht finden würden, und die bei der Steuerung von solchen Dingen auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben, das in Abrede zu stellen wäre töricht.


 

Nur blöd dass diejenigen nicht erhört werden gelle???

Was deine Haltbarkeit, Verkaufststrategie und die Aktionäre betrifft:
Jeder Aktionär freut sich drüber wenn ne 2 Jahre Alte entsorgt wird, dafür ne Neue gekauft wird. Spült mehr Geld in die Kassen und lässt die Dividenden mehr steigen als ne Alte zu reparieren. das ist nun mal so und betrifft nicht nur Shimano und deren Rollen, sondern auch VW und deren Autos, Siemens, Nokia und und und.... nämlich die ganze Wirtschaft. Solltest Du als Verbraucher jetzt auf die Idee kommen dies durch gezielten Kauf ändern zu wollen, glaube mir eines...
da beisst du auf Granit und durchsetzen wirst du dich da auch nicht. Nicht nur als Einzelner sondern auch als gesamte Verbraucher, denn da darfst du nix, aber auch gar nix mehr kaufen. 
Die Industrie sitzt nun mal am länegeren Hebel. Kein Neukauf, kein Umsatz, kein Gewinn, Sparmassnahmen (an wem dann gespart wird liest man ja täglich), schlussendlich Firma geschlossen (der Arbeitslose hat dann nix mehr womit er was kaufen kann), einfache Rechnung oder?
Selbst der Stiel der Mistgabel die im Busch gebraucht wird, bricht irgendwann kann man ja nen Ast reinnageln, an dem holt man sich wiederum Spreisel, Blasen, zum glätten brauche ich wieder was Hobelartiges.....
Deine Arcs kurbeln ja auch net einwandfrei vom Werk ab. Also sind sie für 70€ Schrott! (auch wenn sie vom Zinkgoldmessingbronzealueisenstahlmetall für die Ewigkeit konzipiert sind) Du musst mal davon ausgehen, dass nicht jeder (eher die wenigsten) eine Rolle aufschrauben, fetten, reparieren können. Die kaufen sich für 70€ ne Arc, kurbeln zweimal, kanckt, reibt, knirscht (was weiß ich noch alles) haben die Schnauze voll und entsorgen sie, weil sie nicht anders können...um das Ganze mal überspitzt zu sehen.|wavey:

aber da du ja so überzeugt bist und dich ja bestens auskennst...
ein Vorschlag...
entwickle doch selbst Rollen und produziere die, zuerst rein "privat" so nebenbei, dann schmeiss deinen Job hin und Gründe ne Firma. Sind die Teile wirklich so gut, hast du NULL Risiko und wirst Ruck Zuck der Rollenguru ind der Welt. Ich wäre Dein erster Kunde.
Du siehst man kann den Markt beeinflussen, nur über den Kauf/Nichtkauf von irgendwelchen Produkten eben nicht wirklich, sondern durch Innovation, Erfindungs, Pioniergeist, Engegement und Mut zur Lücke indem man die Misstände eben durch eigene Produkte/Produktion abstellt. ;-)
Also wie heisst Deine neue Firma #6

sry für OT


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@zanderfetischist:

*"Was lange hält, bringt uns kein Geld."*

hab ich hier mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Blauzahn, glaube ich.
Scheint heutzutage das Motto in der Industrie zu sein.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

WW
ja das ist nun mal so und wird sich aquch nicht ändern, dazu ist die Wirtschaft zu stark untereinander verzahnt. Die Wirtschaft ist HE Rollentechnologie, wenn man das so will. 
Die funzt wirklich erstklassig. Bricht aber auch nur ein klitzekleines Teilchen weg, dann bricht alles zusammen und da wirds schwer mit dem reparieren...
sieht man zur Zeit ganz deutlich.....


----------



## August (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

So Habe heute meine Twinpower FC Abgeholt und gleich einmal nen halben Tag am Wasser Ausprobiert ( Gleich neben den Laden am Möhnesee) *G*

so mein Fazit bisher 

Die rolle ist für eine 4000 Vergleichsweise sehr klein wenn ich diese neben eine Capricorn 4000 Lege kommt es mir fast so vor als wenn Sie nur 2 Drittel der Daiwa ausmacht für mich mach die rolle eher den eindruck eine 2500 zu sein 

das nächste auf dem Karton steht eindeutig made in Japan drauf 

habe noch einige Bilder gemacht wenn jemand ein Bestimtes Detail sehen möchte kann ich es ja noch Fotografieren (Innenleben erst mal Ausgeschlossen)

Die macht sich echt fein auf meiner Ehmanns Rute he he


----------



## darth carper (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, daß eine entsprechende Rolle bei Daiwa eine 3000er ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Schreib lieber gleich noch, was auf dem Rollenfuß steht bzw. stell ein Foto davon ein, das wird hier in Kürze noch gefragt werden 

Übrigens ganz schön "glitzerig" das gute Stück


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen!

Den Glitterstyle find ich lecker.


----------



## August (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Auf dem Rollenfuß Steht folgendes siehe Bild

@Pikepauly Danke schön


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Neuen!
> 
> Den Glitterstyle find ich lecker.



Man sieht nicht, wenn das salzige Ostseewasser am Rollenkörper Kristalle hinterläßt 

Flax beiseite, wirklich ne schöne Rolle #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@August:
Danke für die Bilder und immer viel Spaß mit dem Teil #h


----------



## August (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@Steffen23769 Danke hatte auch shon angst heute am Wasser bei den Paar sonnenstrahlen die durchkamen nicht geblendet zu werden  

Der Bügelumklappmechanismus gefällt mir Persönlich würklich gut ohne wenn und aber klack und shon ist er umgelegt der Bügel 

vieleicht gehe ich morgen an meine heimischen hechtgewässer dann werde ich berichten wie die bremse im Drill Reagiert da mir der Umdrehungsweg doch etwas länger scheint


----------



## hardenberg (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Weis nicht ob es irgendwo schon erwähnt wurde, aber hat die Rolle einen Bügelumschlagschutz?

Sieht einfach richtig legger aus die Rolle|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



hardenberg schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob es irgendwo schon erwähnt wurde, aber hat die Rolle einen Bügelumschlagschutz?
> 
> Sieht einfach richtig legger aus die Rolle|rolleyes



Den haben alle Shimanos ab Stradic aufwärts #h


----------



## HEWAZA (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Glückwunsch schöne Rolle! Sind die FCs egal ob Stradic oder TwinPower nun Made in Japan oder nur die Schachtel?!?!?!
Um es mit Raabs Worten zu sagen: Man weiss es nicht... oder evtl. doch jemand...

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Sie ist jedenfalls nicht identisch mit der am jap. Markt erhältlichen Rolle.

Sieht man an der Spulenaufnahme.

Aber Japan hin oder her - das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal hammermäßig aus! :l


----------



## Leski (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Naja wenn am Rollenfuß Shamoni Japan und auf der Schachtel Made in Japan steht,denk ich schon langsam das sie in Japan hergestellt wurde.

Bin auch total zufrieden mit der Rolle,ein feines Stück!!:m


----------



## HEWAZA (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

So schaut die Japan TwinPower aus.

http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100143

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sie ist jedenfalls nicht identisch mit der am jap. Markt erhältlichen Rolle.
> 
> Sieht man an der Spulenaufnahme.
> 
> Aber Japan hin oder her - das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal hammermäßig aus! :l



Jup, irgendwie bin ich ja auch mal scharf auf so ein Teil 

Hab bei uns im Laden hier die Stradic FC begrabbelt... legger


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Hab bei uns im Laden hier die Stradic FC begrabbelt... legger



Aber ganz schön schwergängig find ich die. Aber die Stradic war ja schon immer mehr so der Trekker. 

Der Maok fischt die FA als 1000er auf Zander, mit 8Kg Schnur. Übelste Steinpackungsangelei. Und das Ding läuft und läuft.


----------



## HEWAZA (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber ganz schön schwergängig find ich die. Aber die Stradic war ja schon immer mehr so der Trekker.


 
Liegt evtl. an der hohen Übersetzung - ist wie beim Auto. Tut sich auch schwer mit dem 5.ten anzufahren Mit machts aber nix aus. Das mit der Rolle meine ich.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Die Stradic ist wohl das stabilste und unanfälligste was es von Shimano gibt, ich habe eine gut 9 jahre alte in Betrieb und die läuft auch noch gut.

Das schwergängige liegt am anlaufwiderstand durch die hohe Übersetzung, ist einfach so.


----------



## HEWAZA (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die Stradic ist wohl das stabilste und unanfälligste was es von Shimano gibt, ich habe eine gut 9 jahre alte in Betrieb und die läuft auch noch gut.
> 
> Das schwergängige liegt am anlaufwiderstand durch die hohe Übersetzung, ist einfach so.


 
So schauts aus! Darum hab ich mich ja für eine neue Stradic3000FC entschieden. Der Preisunterschied zur TP war mir einfach für das mehrgebotene zu hoch.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@Steel
Die neue Shimano Twinpower wird erst seit kurzem ausgeliefert.

Deswegen halten sich die Erfahrungsberichte im Moment in Grenzen.
Einige Angler die die Neue TP gekauft haben, wollten sie sich wohl auch eher unter den Baum legen, als jetzt im Herbst da noch mit zu fischen.


----------



## marcel1811 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

So hier mal ein Bild von der 2500er ich hoffe man kann es erkennen "Made in Malaysia" sorry wegen dem schlechten Bild. Hatte mich anfangs verguckt #q die 4000 kommt aus Japan und die 2500 aus Malaysia


----------



## steel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

@pikepauli...da hast du vollkommen recht...und da bei mir eh eine neue rolle nötig war...hab ich sie mal bestellt...dann kann ich auchmal mitmeckern...obwohl ich nichts von feinmechanik o. metallurgie verstehe...

jungs...schöne weihnachten u. allzeit dicke fische!!!

damit die zink-gegossenen getriebe sich in staub auflösen!!!!

|muahah:#6#6#6


----------



## joergi007 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

hi 
welche rolle ist besser und warum?
twinpower 4000 fc   oder   aspira 4000 fa
bzw warum ist die aspira so viel teurer UVP 460 euro
grüsse


----------



## Fechtus68 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Hallo, ich hab die 3000 SFC. Schönes Röllchen, läuft sauber, kein Spiel...und ist Made in Japan! Ich bin TOPzufrieden damit! Hat zwar erst 4-5 Betriebsstunden an der GuFi-Rute...aber macht Spaß!#6


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Hi,
hab die 4000FC,hab aber auch nur a paar Stündchen damit gefischt,ist echt eine super Rolle und ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
Hab beim Kauf auch die Aspire in der Hand gehabt,meines erachtens ist sie nur optisch ein wenig anders,was aber das Drillverhalten bezüglich Bremse zeigt weis ich leider nicht genau..|rolleyes.


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab die 4000FC,hab aber auch nur a paar Stündchen damit gefischt,ist echt eine super Rolle und ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
> Hab beim Kauf auch die Aspire in der Hand gehabt,meines erachtens ist sie nur optisch ein wenig anders,was aber das Drillverhalten bezüglich Bremse zeigt weis ich leider nicht genau..|rolleyes.



Ich würd sagen die Aspire ist schon ne ganze Klasse hochwertiger, wenn auch optisch einfach nicht so schick (Opa-Rolle).


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Also meine Twinpower 4000 FC hat sich am Bodden schonmal gut bewährt. 

Drei Tage Spinnen / GuiFiren brachten als Erfolg u.a. drei Meter-Hechtlein mit 1.07m, 1.10m und 1.12m.

Bremse hat reibungslos funktioniert...sauber und ruckfrei Schnur freigegeben. So wie es sein muss.

Bei den Wassertemperaturen (waren so um die 4 Grad Celsius) würde ich diese Hecht-Damen aber auch nicht als echten Belastungstest sehen 

Aufgefallen ist mir allerdings, daß nach diesem Einsatz die Rolle noch butterweicher läuft als im nagelneuen Zustand #6

....und schick ist sie ohnehin :m :m


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Aufgefallen ist mir allerdings, daß nach diesem Einsatz die Rolle noch butterweicher läuft als im nagelneuen Zustand #6



Das ist normal, die Rollen müssen sich erstmal etwas Einlaufen. Das wird eine Exage und auch eine Stella haben. Kein Grund zur Sorge, wenn die Kartonrolle nicht so gut läuft wie die Rolle vom Kumpel.


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Also meine Twinpower 4000 FC hat sich am Bodden schonmal gut bewährt.
> 
> Drei Tage Spinnen / GuiFiren brachten als Erfolg u.a. drei Meter-Hechtlein mit 1.07m, 1.10m und 1.12m.



Na denn ma Petri! :m

Das ist ja schonmal n Belastungstest! :q

Die Shimanskis werden vom Lauf her wirklich mit der Zeit immer besser.


----------



## Tisie (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Hi,



marcel1811 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild von der 2500er ich hoffe man kann es erkennen "Made in Malaysia" sorry wegen dem schlechten Bild. Hatte mich anfangs verguckt #q die 4000 kommt aus Japan und die 2500 aus Malaysia


ist ja seltsam, ich hatte gestern eine TP 2500 FC in der Hand und auf deren Rollenfuß stand Japan. Bei der TP FB war es ja bekannt, daß die teilweise aus Japan und teilweise aus Malaysia kommen, aber nach den Infos zur TP FC hätte ich erwartet, daß die durchgängig aus Japan kommen.



steel schrieb:


> damit die zink-gegossenen getriebe sich in staub auflösen!!!!


Lt. Info von HAV ist das eine Zink-Legierung mit sehr guten Eigenschaften. Die Langzeiterfahrungen werden's zeigen ...



joergi007 schrieb:


> welche rolle ist besser und warum?
> twinpower 4000 fc   oder   aspira 4000 fa
> bzw warum ist die aspira so viel teurer UVP 460 euro


Am UVP brauchst Du Dich nicht zu orientieren, auf dem Markt ist der Aufpreis von der TP FC zur Aspire aktuell gar nicht so hoch. Im direkten Vergleich ist der gefühlte Unterschied recht klein, die Aspire läuft noch einen Tick sauberer/glatter, aber bez. der Leichtgängigkeit nehmen sich beide kaum etwas.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen die Aspire ist schon ne ganze Klasse hochwertiger, wenn auch optisch einfach nicht so schick (Opa-Rolle).


Das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache  ... mir gefällt die Aspire besser, gerade weil die schön dezent aussieht und kaum Gold dran hat.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nick_A (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na denn ma Petri! :m
> 
> Das ist ja schonmal n Belastungstest! :q
> 
> Die Shimanskis werden vom Lauf her wirklich mit der Zeit immer besser.



DANGGGESCHÖN :m

Waren schon fein die Teilchen...aber alle -wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe- wegen dem kalten Wasser schon nach 2 bis max. 4 Minuten ausgedrillt 

Also definitiv kein echter Belastungstest |rolleyes

Aber mal schau´n...vielleicht nehm ich sie ja nach Amiland im April mit und es knallen ein paar ordentliche Jacks oder ein kleinerer Tarpon drauf....dann seh´n wir mal weiter. |supergri

Insgesamt ist die TP FC jedenfalls nach meiner Meinung eine sehr feine Rolle ! #6


----------



## Gabczek (3. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Hi,

hole den thread mal hoch.

Kann mir jemand irgendeinen Tipp geben wie ich das Kurbelspiel der 4000 FC beseitigen kann?

Ich kann diese klack klack beim Faulenzen und schnellem Kurbeln nicht mehr ertragen und es nervt mich unglaublich.

Wenn ich die Spule festhalte und die Kubel bewege ist das gut 3-4 mm Spiel und das erzeugt dieses wunderbare klack klack.

Es ist ein Japan modell. Soviel dazu.

Danke für jeden Tipp!

Bin auch bereit das ganze Ding zu zerlegen wenn es ein muss!


----------



## TioZ (3. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Mit dem Kurbelspiel kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen, ich ärgere mich gerade mit nem "kippelnden Rotor" rum. Dazu kommt noch ab und zu nen richtig rau laufendes Getriebe.. so als würden die Zahnrädchen nicht perfekt passen. 
Dabei ist die Rolle noch nicht mal nen Jahr alt und war auch nur mehr oder weniger als Reserverolle mit am Wasser.

Mal schauen wie Shimano sich da hat. Das war definitiv meine letzte TwinPower und je nach Garantieabwicklung unter Umständen auch meine letzte Shimanorolle überhaupt.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Die Shimano Twin Power FC wird eh bald Geschichte sein... für 2012 kommt ne neue Rolle auf den Markt... ne Shimano Biomaster wird der Nachfolger... A&M hat die glaube ich schon im Shop drin (wie die ganzen anderen neuen)

Meine FC hat sich ja auch schon seit langem verabschiedet (ähnliche Symptome wie bei Kioz), hab zwar von Shimano eine neue bekommen, aber diese gleich verkauft.


----------



## Gabczek (4. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Traurig.

So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Kaum paar Wochen alt und klappert was zusammen. Hatte da einfach mehr erwartet von Shimano.

Das war auch meine letzte Shimano, dachte nur ich könnte noch etwas machen.

Im Vergleich zu meiner Infinity Q zaion gefällt mir rein optisch die TP besser und läuft auch leichter, aber das Spiel in der Kurbel ist inzwischen so nervig das ich kurz davor bin das Ding in den Müll zu werfen, da ich das auch bei Verkauf niemand anderem antun mag.

Es scheint dafür zumindest keine Lösung zu geben und evtl. frage ich mal freudlichst bei Shimano nach.


----------



## TioZ (4. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Shimano Twin Power FC wird eh bald Geschichte sein... für 2012 kommt ne neue Rolle auf den Markt... ne Shimano Biomaster wird der Nachfolger... A&M hat die glaube ich schon im Shop drin (wie die ganzen anderen neuen)
> 
> Meine FC hat sich ja auch schon seit langem verabschiedet (ähnliche Symptome wie bei Kioz), hab zwar von Shimano eine neue bekommen, aber diese gleich verkauft.



Wie hats mit dem Tausch geklappt? Man hört ja immer wieder haarsträubende Geschichten mit 6 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit. 

Ich hab die Rolle letztes Jahr bei A&M gekauft, die stehen ja bei Shimano wenigstens auf der Liste der offiziellen Servicepartner.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre musste ich 3 Monate !! warten... was natürlich gar nicht geht. #q

Andersrum hat die Reklamation meiner Antares Spinnrute nur 2 Wochen gedauert. :m


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## TioZ (4. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

ochnöö.. nen viertel Jahr.. die spinnen doch. Die Boddensaison geht gerade wieder los. Bis dahin hab ich auf jeden Fall was neues und da wird dann mit Sicherheit kein Shimanoschriftzug drauf zu finden sein.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Twinpower FC 4000*

Weiß net was Ihr alle habt - meine TwinPower läuft seit langem ganz hervorragend..., wenn man ihr die Füße anschraubt :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

